

Emacs Power: remote servers and shell commands - bkudria
http://gregorygrubbs.com/wordpress/emacs-power-remote-servers-and-shell-commands/

======
jrockway
I have never gotten TRAMP to work. I just use sshfs, which is much easier to
use. ("sshfs user@host:~ my_home_at_host")

I will also point out that eshell and ansi-term are much better shells for use
inside emacs. I used ansi-term for a long time, but gradually weaned myself
off bash and into eshell. Now I can write "shell commands" as (loop)
invocations. :)

~~~
pqs
That's strange. I never had problems with tramp!

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, it is strange. I have seen other people use it successfully... but there
must be something about my config that is strange... it connects OK, but
opening files often times out or they show up truncated.

sshfs just works better. (+1 for abstraction.)

------
DavidSJ
In my experience, TRAMP is unbearably slow.

~~~
pqs
my experience tells that over ftp it can be very slow, but over ssh it is
fine.

~~~
DavidSJ
I was referring to ssh.

